# Score Relief 2021 | Spring | Xavier Duch #scorerelief2021 #thecuetube



## xaviduch (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi! I would share with you my entry for this lovely contest. I am listening to some really great entries so this time, the level is high! I have no expectations but...who knows! 

Libraries: Spitfire Audio Bbcso, Abbey Road One, Symphonic woodwinds and percussion, U-he Zebra 2, Pianoteq 7, and Emotional Cello.

Good luck to everyone in the contest!


----------

